# If I didn't ovulate, when can I expect my period?



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

So I had an ectopic early April and my hCG was down to zero after about two weeks so I started a cycle May 10.

I don't think I ovulated. Or rather, I don't know if I did. I did OPKs cycle days 16-22 because I usually ovulate on cd17 or 18. None were completely positive. They were pretty dark on the first two days then lightened to no line at all by cd22.

I know that cycles go pretty long when they are anovulatory, but today is cd42 making me at minimum twelve days late if I count from o-ing at cd18 with my usual 12 day lp. Five hpts have been negative.

I don't feel pregnant bur I don't feel prementrual either. I get some bouts of nausea and sore breasts, as well as a tugging feeling low in my belly that comes and goes. Occasional cramps and headaches but nothing to write home about. No spotting, even tiny bits, at all but it's been pretty damp down there, going between clear and wet to creamy and abundant.

When can I expect my period? Is it just really late or should I try to count my blessings (I HATE having my period!) and look for it next month? Is there anything that I can do to get this party started so that I can try again next month?


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry about your ectopic









You won't get your period until you ovulate. If you tested for O and got neg tests, I'm betting you skipped a cycle. If you're already 12 days 'late' - then you're body might be coming up for O again! You can check if you've O'd through temping around now too.

Hope you get a + hpt or AF in 2.5 weeks time!


----------

